# Where Exactly to Find Trails?



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

so the wife and i live in south central kansas, and we've got a fair bit of land to cover that's ours around here, but i wouldn't mind something a bit more, and a bit more challenging. KDWP has all kinds of land, but i've NEVER seen where they permit riding. while we were still in NY my boss's husband took us to some state ground where we hit some AWESOME trails.

where the heck would i find public trails around the area? we could travel a bit, but hopefully not too far. and we're plenty close to oklahoma that we could hit northern OK as well.

thanks for the help.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I am not familair with Kansas, but here is a place to start.
Wildernet.com - Kansas

Read these descriptions and start asking folks about those trails and get some feed back as to which ones people like.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Theres quite a few here Horse & Mule Trail Guide USA: Trails, Campgrounds, Overnight in Kansas


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

When I moved to SC I didn't know anyone, let alone the area. What I did was to use the internet to find riding clubs and tack shops. From there I found places to ride. 

I used to got to the trails alone and there was always someone or some group that was willing to let me tag along. I was able to find some great riding partners and friends doing that. From those connections, I learned about other trails.

Long story short, start with tack shops, feed stores, and riding clubs.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

As posted above, horseandmuletrails.com is a good place to start. I lived in Oklahoma for alot of years and there are a few good places to ride, but be forwarned the trails are extrememly rocky so make sure you have shoes or boots on before you tackle them.

Missouri and Arkansas also have some good campgrounds and places to ride.. but again, need shoes or boots. Google horse camps in areas you want to go to as well as horseandmuletrails!


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

horseluver250 said:


> Theres quite a few here Horse & Mule Trail Guide USA: Trails, Campgrounds, Overnight in Kansas


now that was a helluva good link. thanks! 

i've lived here all my life, within 30 minutes to an hour of the gypsum hills. but i'd never been through the gyp hills til three years ago due to my job at the time. my brother and i said "man, we could get LOST out here for weeks if we wanted..." so i've really been craving to ride down there.

we're planning on going to a benefit trail out there in may, and there's actually a few places in your link that are either close to the ranch where the benefit will be, or elsewhere in the gyp hills. amazing! it's a great place to start, i probably won't get tired of that for a while.

that, and i dunno what i didn't think of it, but my wife has also been working with some folks from the saddle club. don't know why i didn't think to ask them where all they ride...


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Horse and Mule trails is a great resource - I'd also look into the local rider's clubs such as backcountry horsemen etc.


----------

